# WOC - Posh Paradise



## AnjaNicole (Sep 8, 2011)

Can anyone say PAINTPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afulton (Sep 8, 2011)

Yayyy!  I'm excited about added more to my collection.  I am going to check them out today at the Pro store.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm hoping & praying that Fresh Amour isn't too light for my skin tone, because I've been on the hunt for a lavender lippie that works for my complexion for a while now!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm all about those Paint Pots! Maybe a Mattene or two. Maybe. But I envision getting quite a few of those Paint Pots for sure.


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

I picked up a few paint pots and a couple of mattene lipsticks.

  	Paint pots:
  	Treasure Hune
  	Geninue
  	Nubile
  	Idyllic

  	Mattenes:
  	Rare Exotic
  	Delectable


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 10, 2011)

I got 4 paint pots so far:


 		Hyperviolet 	
 		Imaginary 	
 		Half-Wild 	
 		Pure Creation 
 
  	I will be going back for the mattenes. However Potent Fig is almost and exact dupe for Cyber. The textures are different enough to warrant having both but the colors are almost identical. I want to compare Immodest mattene to Rare Exotic. I'm seriously drawn to Fresh Amour. Even though in the tube the color sorta scares me a bit. I'm sure I can find a way to rock it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 11, 2011)

There don't appear to be many swatches on this collection.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 11, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got 4 paint pots so far:
> 
> 
> Hyperviolet
> ...


  	years ago i loved Cyber on my lips. In the mid-late 90's when it was hot before.  Now I like softer purples that brighten me up--- think All of My Purple Life.  NARS NANA is about as dark as I can go, and since that is a gloss, its deep, but can be sheered out a bit, so I love that!  I do like a deep berry still. 

  	Can't wait til the 15th. Its a few days away!!!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 12, 2011)

I posted this on the main Posh Paradise thread but in case folks missed it:


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a few swatches of the paint pots up on my blog now. The ones that I have are SO gorge. MAC finally stepped their Paint Pot game up! Here are the swatches.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 17, 2011)

Half Wild PP looks great with MAC's Contrast e/s in the crease/outer corner.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 19, 2011)

MA Alex did a really nice eyelook using Hyperviolet PP. Check her out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX7lvvoebCU&feature=feedu


----------



## Calla88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought all the paints but one along with Fresh Amour and Naked Bliss.  I did  look with Hyper Violet,  Haux  and wore Fresh Amour with plum lip liner to soften the edges and bit of balm underneath. I really loved the look.  Haux and Hyper Violet looked really good together as I  got many compliments.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2011)

I started out getting only Genuine Treasure p/p.  I ended up going back and getting Idyllic and Imaginary p/p's, and Deliciously Forbidden and Seeds of Desire mattenes.  I'm pleased.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided to try out Imaginary PP today with MAC's pigments in Blue Storm and Viz A Violet and Blanc Type e/s as a browbone highlight. Great combination!


----------



## berryjuicy (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought all of the paint pots except for Idyllic and Hyperviolet.  So far I have worn Genuine Treasure and Half Wild.  They are ultra creamy, opaque (although if worn along GT ends up being just glitter by the end of the day, but not overly so) and the staying power is good too.  I'm really pleased with these paint pots.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok ladies, Idyllic goes well with Carbonized e/s if you picked that one up from the MMO collection. Idyllic kind of looks like Mythical but a bit deeper/darker and not as shimmery. With a little All That Glitters on the browbone and inner duct. Another nice combo using a new Paint Pot. Next time I'll try Idyllic with a deep plum color and see how that comes out.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 22, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Ok ladies, Idyllic goes well with Carbonized e/s if you picked that one up from the MMO collection. Idyllic kind of looks like Mythical but a bit deeper/darker and not as shimmery. With a little All That Glitters on the browbone and inner duct. Another nice combo using a new Paint Pot. Next time I'll try Idyllic with a deep plum color and see how that comes out.


	I seriously need to pick up Idyllic soon....


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I seriously need to pick up Idyllic soon....


	Yeah, it's nice. I'm going to try to go grab HyperViolet this evening. I see it's sold out again on the website. Have you grabbed any of the new Paint Pots yet?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 22, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> MA Alex did a really nice eyelook using Hyperviolet PP. Check her out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX7lvvoebCU&feature=feedu


	she did a great job! Her makeup look was beautiful


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 22, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah, it's nice. I'm going to try to go grab HyperViolet this evening. I see it's sold out again on the website. Have you grabbed any of the new Paint Pots yet?


  	I bought Half-Wild in store. I loooove it!
  	And I also bought Genuine Treasure, Nubile, and Treasure Hunt online. I'm waiting on Treasure Hunt, and I haven't been able to play much with the others


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2011)

Great! I gotta get Nubile too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm seriously considering going back for Nubile. I like the fact that it seems to have a bit more pink in it than Painterly. I have a feeling I will use it more then Painterly.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2011)

Went back and grabbed not only Hyperviolet but Nubile and Pure Creation too. And managed to get 2 samples of Matchmaster Foundation.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 22, 2011)

Who am I kidding I know I'm getting Nubile. I'm a base collector it seems. That will leave me without only Treasure Hunt and Idyllic. I'm not getting Idyllic because I already have Artifact and a similar color from Estee Lauder I snatched up with I found out that Artifact was going to discontinued. As for Treasure Hunt is seems to remind me of the Illamasqua Liquid Metals. I'm sure the paint pot has better staying power then the Illamasqua product but hey I use a primer under all my bases anyway.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 22, 2011)

I forgot to add that when I get to the store tomorrow I will be comparing Immortal Gold to Butter London's Wallis. I just found this in my stash and I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> *Who am I kidding I know I'm getting Nubile.* I'm a base collector it seems. That will leave me without only Treasure Hunt and Idyllic. I'm not getting Idyllic because I already have Artifact and a similar color from Estee Lauder I snatched up with I found out that Artifact was going to discontinued. As for Treasure Hunt is seems to remind me of the Illamasqua Liquid Metals. I'm sure the paint pot has better staying power then the Illamasqua product but hey I use a primer under all my bases anyway.


	LOL. Yeah, you know you're getting it. I don't have Painterly but I figured I'd get Nubile. I don't have Artifact either so I got Idyllic.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 22, 2011)

Please do and let us know!  I just bought and wore Wallis, very different color.




DILLIGAF said:


> I forgot to add that when I get to the store tomorrow I will be comparing Immortal Gold to Butter London's Wallis. I just found this in my stash and I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought all the paint pots! Yikes. Loving Idyllic with Carbonized! Looking for more combos so please post.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 24, 2011)

Of all the new paint pots I've tried, Hyperviolet is the stiffest. It's sooooo pretty though. I tried replicating the look I posted by MA Alex. I have all the eye colors except Arena which she used on her browbone. I used All That Glitters instead and it's a good look.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2011)

I posted in the other PP thread that I had both Wallis and Immortal Gold on the same finger and they couldnt be more different. Wallis is a tarnished olively gold and Immortal Gold is more of a tarnished yellow gold. Like I said in the other thread the colors are similar but no way in hell are they dupes for each other. There is one more polish from Inglot that I want to compare Immortal Gold to. I just have to find it lol.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree...Painterly was an ashy white on me but Nubile is perfect.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for not getting it when I saw it at Pro. Its sold out now I'm going to have to get to Aventura and see if they have any left.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know how far you are from the Broward Mall but they had some last night.  I went to get a back up of Geniune Treasure and he mistakenly sold me Nubile.  I took it back and got what I came for.  I believe they had a few left.  


DILLIGAF said:


> I'm kicking myself for not getting it when I saw it at Pro. Its sold out now I'm going to have to get to Aventura and see if they have any left.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2011)

will probably grab nubile and deliciously forbidden mattene, other than that...surprisingly the paint pots didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 26, 2011)

I did a look this past weekend with Genuine Treasure on the lid and Sparkle Neely Sparkle in the crease...I'm in love. Very happy with my purchases (GT, Imaginary, and Half-Wild).


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> will probably grab nubile and deliciously forbidden mattene, other than that...surprisingly the paint pots didn't really appeal to me.



 	after seeing them, I wasn't too impressed either.  Nubile is best in show!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2011)

deliciously forbidden was a pass for me once i saw it in person, and nubile was sold out, so i'll probably be ordering online!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 5, 2011)

I really, really like Nubile. It's perfect... I always thought Painterly and Soft Ochre would be ashy and sometimes Groundwork takes on a grey tone. Nubile evens out the color on my lids perfectly.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 23, 2011)

I picked up Eden Rouge mattene today and I am in heaven. It is my perfect red...Im so happy I tried it out.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG. Gorgeous! I might try it out... Did you use a liner?


bobbiedoll03 said:


> I picked up Eden Rouge mattene today and I am in heaven. It is my perfect red...Im so happy I tried it out.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow,

  	Eden Rouge is beautiful on you!

  	I just picked up Seeds of Desire and Potent Fig matenes.

  	Love them both!

  	I wish MAC would make this formula permanant again!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! and i used MAC chestnut liner to darken it up a bit.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

LOVE! Isn't Eden Rouge theee best? It's so fab.  Looks great on you!



bobbiedoll03 said:


> I picked up Eden Rouge mattene today and I am in heaven. It is my perfect red...Im so happy I tried it out.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd love to see the looks you ladies made with these paint pots!

  	I'm not really into paint pots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now I feel like I'm missing out lol

  	I only use paintpots as my base for eyeshadows, and I have painterly, stringalong (dark brown), and the coral one from Pret a Papier


  	What am I missing?!? Why do you ladies love paint pots?? lol 


  	But from the Posh Paradise collection I got:

  	Eden Rouge
  	Rare Exotic
  	Unknown Pleasures 

  	L.O.V.E. all of them.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Thanks everyone! and i used MAC chestnut liner to darken it up a bit.



 	looks nice!  thanks for the tip.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 30, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I like to wear them alone and under shadows to pick up colors that would normally not show up.   I wear Constructivist alone, Nubile and Groundwork 		 			are staple neutrals that are staples.   Coral Crepe is also a good neutral.    You can wear paint pots as cream shadows.   I don't think you are missing anything... MAC doesn't offer too many cream products for the eye, and when new paint pots are released, we get happy to see them.


  	True @ wearing them as cream shadows.  I feel like we can get the same looks paint pots would offer but with eye shadows, so I guess I'm really not missing anything.  To each her own


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2011)

So I have all of the paint pots from this collection now except for Idyllic and Treasure Hunt. I couldn't be happier!!!!


----------

